# Ultimate "Toy" Box



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Just wanted to post this from the digital bits website. The ultimate "Toy" box collection from pixar is coming 11/2/2010.

http://thedigitalbits.com/#mytwocents


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Uh... from what I can see, this is just a packaging of the Toy Story 1, 2, and 3 Blu-Ray releases in one package. No additional features.

This is different from the "Ultimate Toy Box" that was released in 2000 on DVD.


----------

